# Odd pause issue



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Just recently I have noticed that whilst I am using Tivoweb and my wife is watching Tivo, it will suddenly pause playing with no apparrent reason

Certainly she doesn't hit the pause button, so it's almost as if something I am doing is causing Tivo to pause

Anyone else come across this behaviour??

Thanks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Me, occasionally. I think it's "just one of those things".


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Yep, happens to me too every now and again - I believe I've read in the past that it's a known side-effect of using TiVoWeb.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes it happens regularly if I undertake more demanding Tivoweb operations like re-indexing Tracker or using Search by Advisory Codes. The program is restored to playing condition by pressing Play on the remote or using the Tivoweb remote to press Play.

It may happen to me more than some of you due to me always having 600 items or so in Now Playing. Basically its a phenomenon that results from Tivo's process and/or memory becoming very heavily loaded with activity.

So its also more likely for anyone who has a dual Sky/Freeview setup with the maximum possible variety of program data for Tivoweb to have to manipulate.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, you have to realise that TiVo has a relatively slow processor and not a lot of RAM (even with a cachecard). So any processor-intensive operation, e.g. any kind of search - Tracker and HiGuide are particular culprits on mine - will cause it to hang everything momentarily from time to time. TV operations have highest priority, so you don't normally see anything. If it's really struggling, though, it does have a tendency to pause live TV. 

So as Carl says, it's just one of those things!


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Trinitron said:


> Yes, you have to realise that TiVo has a relatively slow processor and not a lot of RAM (even with a cachecard). So any processor-intensive operation, e.g. any kind of search - Tracker and HiGuide are particular culprits on mine - will cause it to hang everything momentarily from time to time. TV operations have highest priority, so you don't normally see anything. If it's really struggling, though, it does have a tendency to pause live TV.
> 
> So as Carl says, it's just one of those things!


Yes, I understand all this, and I do expect playback to "stall" when the Tivo processor runs out of oomph, but what surprises me is that it actually enters PAUSE (as if the pause button had been pressed) - even the playback statusbar shows "paused"

That's what surprised me


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

I have always had this behaviour when using TivoWeb...
The playback PAUSE sometimes gets toggled (if you are already paused, it will unpause).


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Something really intensive in Tivoweb like rebuilding Tracker's data lists or using Search by Advisory Codes sometimes makes by Tivo reboot.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

I understood that this is an issue with Firefox. Can you guys confirm which browser you use so we can pin it down.

Martin


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

martink0646 said:


> I understood that this is an issue with Firefox. Can you guys confirm which browser you use so we can pin it down.
> 
> Martin


I've been using Chrome of late

I used to use IE and can't ever remembering it happening then - but that might just be my memory


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

martink0646 said:


> I understood that this is an issue with Firefox. Can you guys confirm which browser you use so we can pin it down.


Are you talking about the pausing or the rebooting problem.

I have used Tivoweb mainly only with Firefox for the last two or three years but might have been using Internet Explorer with it before that (I have used Tivoweb for four and a half years now).

I do generally like Chrome but have been put off by the fact that some websites are still totally incompatible with it. I might try using Tivoweb only with Chrome to see if the periodic reboot issue is avoided, although I highly doubt it will be as it seems to be associated with resource intensive Tivoweb requests to the Tivo. As to pausing it might cure that but I never regard that problem as a very major issue. Of course that may well be because I am only a one person household................

I do have an annoying problem with Find on a page not working properly in Firefox that I never seem to have been able to get to the bottom of. I suppose a full blown uninstall and reinstall of Firefox might perhaps fix it?


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

martink0646 said:


> I understood that this is an issue with Firefox. Can you guys confirm which browser you use so we can pin it down.
> 
> Martin


FF.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

ISTR it's to do with the number of connections setting in firefox, but can't find the thread right now


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I do generally like Chrome but have been put off by the fact that some websites are still totally incompatible with it. I might try using Tivoweb only with Chrome to see if the periodic reboot issue is avoided, although I highly doubt it will be as it seems to be associated with resource intensive Tivoweb requests to the Tivo.


Have you seen the IE tab addon for Chrome? It allows you to use Chrome BUT to build a list of websites that it uses IE to render instead of doing it itself - more info here


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

The 'Coral IE Tab' addon for Firefox allows one to flip a tab between the Firefox and IE rendering engines. :up:


----------

